# Glow Plugs



## pecken (Apr 22, 2010)

What could cause Glow Plugs to burn out??? I thonk it might have something to do with trying to start it after running out of fuel. Any suggestions on installing a fuse inline with them?? What size?? Please help this gets expensive.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Do they shut down when you move the key to the start/ run position?


----------

